# Wollensak 14" Projection Anastigmat...what is this thing?



## theminortough (May 6, 2011)

...


----------



## Breaux (May 6, 2011)

I can tell you that Wollensak made slide projectors, but as to that specific lens: I dunno.  Probably doesn't go with the Pentax unless something was modified.


----------



## AUG19 (May 6, 2011)

Wollensak is the make (American company, ceased trading in 1972). It's a projector lens for cine films.


----------



## theminortough (May 6, 2011)

AUG19 said:


> Wollensak is the make (American company, ceased trading in 1972). It's a projector lens for cine films.


 
...


----------



## AUG19 (May 6, 2011)

Some Wollensak lenses are worth a few notes. Research it..see if you can sell it.


----------

